# iPad Pro 2018 neufs ?



## Chloroquine (28 Mars 2020)

Bonjour,

Je souhaiterais savoir si vous connaissiez des sites/magasins qui vendent encore les iPad Pro de 2018, neufs (mais avec évidemment un prix en baisse). J'ai cherché mais rien trouvé de très intéressant (et de sûr). Merci


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (28 Mars 2020)

A la limite en reconditionnement.... 
# Back Market


----------



## Sly54 (29 Mars 2020)

Pour le reconditionnement, je dirais l'Apple store !


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (29 Mars 2020)

Ouais je confirme. honnêtement y'as pas grand chose qui change entre un iPad Pro 2018/2020


----------



## Gwen (29 Mars 2020)

C ‘est juste ce scanner de réalité augmenté au dos qui change. Mais je n’en vois pas encore l’utilité sur un iPad.

Moi, j’aimerais avoir un iPad grand écran avec toute la puissance de l’iPad pro sans ces fichues optiques au dos qui augmentent la facture pour rien. Je n‘ai JAMAIS fait de photos avec mon iPad. Surtout avec un 13 pouces à bout de bras.


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (29 Mars 2020)

Je confirme, je comprend pas l'intérêt de mettre des capteurs de ce prix la derrière l'iPad, pourquoi Apple ?


----------



## Matpolux (31 Mars 2020)

Sur le site de la FNAC il y a de -9% à -11% sur les iPad Pro 2018. Je ne sais pas si cela vaut le coût par rapport au tarif du 2020.?


----------



## romaing34 (28 Avril 2020)

Je viens de prendre un iPad Pro 11 pouces neuf 1To LTE (donc 6go de ram comme sur le 2020) en neuf chez Boulanger pour 1285 euros, livré en 4 jours.


----------



## So0paman (28 Avril 2020)

Le 2020 vient de sortir, et en cette période compliqué le marché n'est pas très réactif. Je pense que la baisse du 2018 viendra mais il faut patienter encore un peu le temps que les prix s'actualisent.

Le plus intéressant reste le Refurb Apple : 619€ le 64 Go de 2018 et 759€ le 256Go. C'est clair que pour ceux qui se fichent du nouvel APN et LIDAR c'est la meilleure option. Mais il n'y aura pas souvent de stock et ça va partir à vitesse grand V à mon avis.


----------

